# Carthage, IL-Golden Mix Pup



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh he is a cutey! I hope one of the rescues can save him or someone can adopt him.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Awww, what a sweetie. I need to stop reading these threads. If I ever hit the lottery (which I'd have to actually start playing), I'm putting all of my money towards helping these poor souls. Sending prayers for this guy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Got an email yesterday*

I had emld. Love a Golden and As Good As Gold and rcvd. an email from Annisa at the shelter that this beautiful boy has a rescue!!

I think it might be Love a Golden.


----------



## msteeny28 (Dec 16, 2008)

so glad he found a rescue.. reading these rescue stories just breaks my heart..


----------

